# what can i use for fruit fly food and how do i make it?



## Joe (Oct 17, 2005)

I was wondering on how to make fruit fly food for the maggots and flys since i am spending a huge load of money on these things.

Joe


----------



## nickyp0 (Oct 17, 2005)

I have found that old banana mashed up in a jar then i put in the jar 4 drops of white viniger to keep the mold at bay work good.

the other way is to get the pre-made mix.


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2005)

I have tried making my own and it was always messy and ended up smelling terrible. I suggest buying a large bag of the medium from a place like carolina.com I always have a lot of flys on hand and it doesn't cost me much at all. Go to that website and buy the big bag of medium. It is pretty cheap and will last you for months.


----------



## DeShawn (Oct 18, 2005)

I agree with Rick on the Carolina.com medium. They seem to be the cheapest. If you do use that medium though, mix a teaspoon of molasses in with the warm water before adding it. I get far more flies when doing that and the maggots eat most, if not all of the medium.


----------



## Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

hey,

Thanks for all the help u guys!  i'm thinking about making my own but i guess i'll buy some from carolina.com. i dont really wanna spend more money lol since i keep spending it on new stocks of fruitflies or crickets when i can breed them if i can

Joe


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2005)

Well it will be cheaper to buy some medium than it is to keep buying flies. It's not expensive. I recommend the large size.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Feb 7, 2006)

i'm finding my homemade banana fly culture gets moldy within a week even after i add some vinegar. should i be mashing it up and stirring the vinegar in? ( that's what 've done) i'm wondering if they'd prefer the skin more. does it have to be white vinegar? the one i used was malt.


----------



## nickyp0 (Feb 7, 2006)

well i use apple sider vinagar for mine and it does not mold up i also use white vinagar too i don't get mold. but don't use alot it will make a diffrence in the number of flies you get out of it


----------



## infinity (Feb 8, 2006)

tiny bit of copper sulphate (that blue crystal you find in chemistry sets)... you really don't need much... pea-sized amount in a cup of water- and a few drops of that. Mould hates it and isn't toxic to larvae


----------



## Andrew (Feb 8, 2006)

Grape halves have worked best for me(after a while though, the culture might start to smell like wine  ).

Thanks,

Andrew


----------

